#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Do you have boys,girls or both?

## Rattanaburi

Do you have a child or children of your own? What do you have a boy, girl, or both?

----------


## Nawty

Why ?

----------


## Rural Surin

Sure, why not. I've two sets of maternal twins {2 mothers} that come from Tahitian and Marquesan blood - 28 and 27 years. 1 15 YO in Sukhothai of Thai Yai/Lao ancestry. 2 in Surin at 10 and 12 years respectively...very Khmer/Thai.

----------


## kingwilly

I have a boy.

----------


## friscofrankie

One boy, one girl,  Man and woman actually 28 & 26. Oh, and 7 month old grand-daughter.

----------


## good2bhappy

I have a girl who will be 3 on the 17th- wow does time fly!
And a boy who will be 18 months at the end of this month

----------


## larvidchr

1 Girl 2 Boys (none with same mother) and 2 Boy grand kids  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

22 year old daughter, RN

----------


## reinvented

16 month old daughter

----------


## panama hat

All girls . . . from 2 1/2 to 11 1/2 years of age.  Love 'em, love 'em, love 'em

----------


## buriramboy

1 boy from my first doomed marriage and a daughter with my Thai wife.

----------


## Lily

^Two grown up girls.

----------


## Rural Surin

> All girls . . . from 2 1/2 to 11 1/2 years of age. Love 'em, love 'em, love 'em


Sugar and spice, and every thing nice :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

3 girls and 2 boys!

All different in their own way but I love them all equally and with no favourite.

Well don't tell that to the youngest and the little angel in my avatar!  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Have to note, and after early post results are coming in that there is a high proportion of bloke posters here with predominantly female chromozomes!

Not that that matters.............just very interesting.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily

> there is a high proportion of bloke posters here with predominantly female chromozomes!


because they have daughters does not mean that they have female chromozones.

----------


## Loy Toy

As far as I know Lil the male determines the sex of the child and depending upon the male/ female gene structure in the male sperm chromozome make up.

Mothers only carry 1 factor and when it comes to the possible sex of child and males carry both in varying proportions.

I may be wrong sweetheart but I don't think I am.

----------


## Happyman

Got one girl - 28 with two grand daughters + 3 step-grand-daughters from her husbands first marriage!
Got a son -26 with one daughter 

My UK Ex was one of 3 daughters and her mum was one of a family with 6 kids - ALL GIRLS !!!

 :Smile: 

My brother has 5 kids - ALL BOYS ! :rofl:

----------


## buriramboy

More women than men are required for breeding purposes.

----------


## Lily

> As far as I know Lil the male determines the sex of the child and depending upon the male/ female gene structure in the male sperm chromozome make up. Mothers only carry 1 factor and when it comes to the possible sex of child and males carry both in varying proportions. I may be wrong sweetheart but I don't think I am.


Yes, but all males have the capacity to have both male and female children, the world would have ended if not so.

It does not mean that men who have daughters have female chromosones.

That is just silly!

----------


## Lily

> More women than men are required for breeding purposes.


Well, of course. Males take two minutes females take nine months and two minutes.

----------


## Happyman

> More women than men are required for breeding purposes.


If you wanna breed with my ex mother-in-law or any of her sisters you are a braver man than me Gunga Din !!

 :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Loy Toy

> a high proportion of bloke posters here with predominantly female chromozomes!





> It does not mean that men who have daughters have female chromosones.


I wish you would read my post dear!

Men with predominantly higher levels of female chromozones have far greater chances of having only girls Lil. Some blokes can only have boys and so it goes!

Shish....... you seem to like to be argumentative sometimes and without studying the posts. If I am wrong please accept my sincere apology in advance but I think my thoughts are correct in this case Lil. 

Anyway google it and find out for yourself!  :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

*What determines your baby’s sex*




Both the man’s sperm and the woman’s egg play a part in determining the gender of a baby.  
Every normal human cell contains 46 chromosomes, except for the male sperm and female eggs, which contain 23 chromosomes each. When the sperm fertilises the egg, the 23 chromosomes from the father pair with the 23 from the mother, making 46 in all. 
The chromosomes are tiny threadlike structures which each carry about 2,000 genes. The genes determine the baby’s inherited characteristics, such as hair and eye colour, blood group, height and build. 
The fertilised egg contains one sex chromosome from the mother and one from the father. The sex chromosome from the mother’s egg is always the same and is known as the X chromosome. But the sex chromosome from the father’s sperm may be an X or a Y chromosome. 
If the egg is fertilised by a sperm containing an X chromosome, the baby will be a girl (XX). If the sperm contains a Y chromosome, then the baby will be a boy (XY). 
What determines your babyâs sex

----------


## buriramboy

The latest research in this area, at the University of Auckland, shows that dominant and confident women are more likely to have boys because the fertilised egg is exposed to higher female testosterone levels. Dr Valerie Grant, who led that research, says this work suggests that the sex of offspring in mammals may not be a matter of chance. Instead, sex allocation may be a finely tuned adaptation to the mother and her condition at or around the time of conception.

Can you choose your baby's sex? - Health News, Health & Wellbeing - The Independent
So basically mouthy Western women are more likely to conceive boys than their feminine Asian sisters.

----------


## Loy Toy

Thanks for the update BB and it a very interesting subject that most of us who are lucky enough to be able to have children will consider.

----------


## BarnacleBill

^Life is "silly" - but it's true!  I have two (grown-up) boys; I was a year either side of  30 when each was born.  Each have one boy - one girl - in that order.  Both had them late in life.

----------


## cimboc

Two boys and one girl.... that I'm aware of  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Pot

1 lovely boy - right critter and 1 year old this month - time flys  :Smile:

----------


## Lily

> a high proportion of bloke posters here with predominantly female chromozomes!


Males have an x and Y chromosone, females have two x chromosones, how can a man have 'predominantly female' chromosones? Half a y and one and a half xs?




> Shish....... you seem to like to be argumentative sometimes and without studying the posts


Yep, you get that when people like you make big statements about things they know nothing about.

----------


## friscofrankie

> Both the man’s sperm and the woman’s egg play a part in determining the gender of a baby. Every normal human cell contains 46 chromosomes, except for the male sperm and female eggs, which contain 23 chromosomes each. When the sperm fertilises the egg, the 23 chromosomes from the father pair with the 23 from the mother, making 46 in all. The chromosomes are tiny threadlike structures which each carry about 2,000 genes. The genes determine the baby’s inherited characteristics, such as hair and eye colour, blood group, height and build. The fertilised egg contains one sex chromosome from the mother and one from the father. The sex chromosome from the mother’s egg is always the same and is known as the X chromosome. But the sex chromosome from the father’s sperm may be an X or a Y chromosome. If the egg is fertilised by a sperm containing an X chromosome, the baby will be a girl (XX). If the sperm contains a Y chromosome, then the baby will be a boy (XY).


Strang how the mind works.  I read this, it's common knowledge taught in grade school (grade 1 - 6) back home. I knew it as well as I know anything I've ever learned in grade school.  I'm not religious and haven't looked at a bible in ten -fifteen years, But reading the (xx) vs (xy) thing;  I just couldn't help but think,  The book of Genesis got it all wrong...

----------


## Whiteshiva

3 boys, twins 3 1/2, latest addition 9 months old.

----------


## phuketbound

> Can you choose your baby's sex? - Health News, Health & Wellbeing - The Independent
> So basically mouthy Western women are more likely to conceive boys than their feminine Asian sisters.


It is an interesting article, but more research needs to be done imo. 
You are also stereotyping, and generalising about all western women being mouth and unfeminine. Tsk, tsk. 

---
To answer the OP, I have no children yet. I'm still waiting for Mr. Right, as opposed to Mr. right now.  :Smile:  

Children are meant to have two mature, and loving parents. It is the least they deserve.

----------


## Rattanaburi

Just one girl for me. All I ever really wanted.

----------


## random thoughts

HI, for me 3 girls, 1st one 29 years old,2nd 27 years old (both from western mum) then 3rd 10 years old,(thai mum )-10 year old one (thai genes)is amazing-bloody thai genes !

----------


## jandajoy

Got none, want none.   :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

2 boys, one coming up for 7 the youngest is just over 18 months. Little buggers both of them.

----------


## forreachingme

3 girls, 2 [at] home , 3 years and 5 years soon and the 11 years old is abroad for school by grandparents, was tough to let her go, but seems good choice, she comes over whenever possible and this will be in few days again for near 2 month...

----------


## blackgang

> I may be wrong sweetheart but I don't think I am.


You are correct, but don't argue with her or she will carry it thru every fucking thread on here.

I have 1 daughter 56 years old and 1 daughter 13 this monrh [25th]
And I had 1 son die at 38 years of age in 1995 and one son die at 38 years of age in 1998.
Plus 3 grandchildren and 4 great grandchildren.

Not bad for an old man HUH.

----------


## chassamui

I have five boys, one grandaughter and two ex wives, and i am very tired,

----------


## Norton

> Well don't tell that to the youngest and the little angel in my avatar!


Shame about her eyesight. :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
>  
> Can you choose your baby's sex? - Health News, Health & Wellbeing - The Independent
> So basically mouthy Western women are more likely to conceive boys than their feminine Asian sisters.
> 
> 
> It is an interesting article, but more research needs to be done imo. 
> ...


My five boys were mothered by my mouthy, confident, (but still feminine) ex wives.

I agree that children thrive when they have two mature and loving parents. Unfortunately, both my ex wives disagreed with you.

_If you can't be with the one you love, love the one your'e with._

----------


## thehighlander959

I have four children in total. Two born to my first wife in the UK (Girl) 37 (Boy) 32. I have twins here in Thailand aged  7 months. I am having great fun watching them grow on a daily basis :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Eleven year old twins - one of each.

----------


## Bower

Three boys: 40, 31, and 18
One girl 16.
Two grandsons
Five grandaughters

Love em all to bits.

----------


## dirtydog

In England if you said you had one of each you would have 2 children, in Thailand that could well mean 3 children.....

----------

